# Newly modified building



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is my project since the end of last year. I worked when time is available; mostly in the evening after work. Basically, this building is a replica of a real historical building in Tennessee built by a local artist. It is made of good quality of wood and coated outside with cement, which he created like brick walls. After nearly 2 years outdoor the wood started to get rotten since there are many layers of wood and when water got trapped in those layers they can't get out and made the deterioration even quicker. Initially, I planed to renovate it, but soon realized that it is so bad beyond fixing. So decided to replicate it. The new building is made of plexiglass, the windows were laser cut and I bought a brick stencils and spray the plexiglass panels using an airbrush. I reused the pillars and the roof since they are ok after some touchups. The work is still going on, I will update more as it progresses.


This the original building








These are new


----------



## CarlCobb (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow amazing!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice structure, and does show the use, old mother nature is hard on structures, keep us posted.
Thanks Dennis


----------

